# Faint second line question



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

When the second line is rather faint does that mean it's a positive? I've just got a faint second line using a non-branded test strip and double-checked with another strip, with the same result. Is there such a thing as a false positive?

This is my first ovulation after a D&C (miscarried in June after 5 weeks) and I really didn't think it would happen so quickly (although would be ecstatic if it were true) as I had light spotting approaching the time I was meant to be ovulating, so I didn't really track my mucous this month. Apart from the time of the light spotting, I didn't get a good enough mucousy feeling to think it was a "normal" month.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

They say a line is a line!










You can always go here to compare and see just how faint of lines some woman can get:

BFP Gallery


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilgsmommy*
They say a line is a line!










You can always go here to compare and see just how faint of lines some woman can get:

BFP Gallery

True...but sometimes a line is an evaporation line -- and therefore a false positive.

www.peeonastick.com


----------



## Lexymama (Mar 14, 2004)

LittleIslandMom: Are you talking about an ovulation test or a pregnancy test?


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Have your hcg levels been taken since the d and c to make sure that they returned to 0? They say a + is a +, but it may be possible to have leftover hcg from the m/c giving you a line. I'd call and get a blood test to confirm. Good luck though







I am







: for you.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Lexymama, I was referring to a preg test, sorry I just realised it wasn't clear in my original post!

Heather... no, had not checked on hcg levels since the m/c. I had the d&c on June 19, do you think those hcg levels would still be hanging around?

You're right of course, a blood test would be the best way to confirm it, but I just didn't want to get my hopes up too quickly, YK?


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I doubt it. I would do the test anyways







Good luck to ya







:


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

I had the same problem when trying to get pregnant and gave up on those tests and finally bought a digital one. They are only a couple of dollars more. I would try that if I were you. It will give you an answer without having to speculate on whether the second line is there or not.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Have they been monitoring your hcg to ensure it went down to zero?

I got pregnant the first cycle after a d&c that was done at 11.5 weeks. It took us 2 years to conceive our angel so it really is possibly to happen much quicker after the a d&c.


----------



## BJewels79 (Mar 25, 2004)

I took 3 HPTs and the first two were very faint lines, but definitely there! And now I have a little boy! Good luck!


----------

